# Nomenclatura Resistencias SMD



## Gonzakpo (Dic 14, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Estoy INTENTANDO reparar un driver de un motor paso a paso y note que a la placa le falta una resistencia. 
El tema es que son resistencias de montaje superficial y no estoy seguro de como se "leen".

La resistencia que estoy necesitando yo dice "1000"....que valor vendria siendo?

Es igual que con las resistencias normales? ...digo, los dos primeros numeros, el tercero multiplicador y el cuarto tolerancia? ...o es diferente?

GRACIAS!


----------



## farzy (Dic 14, 2006)

es exacto, tal y como lo haz expuesto la lectura es asi:

los 2 primeros numeros son digitos
el 3 digito es multiplicador
el 4 digito es la tolerancia

en tu caso el valor es de 100 omhs 1%


----------

